
Ask HN: Do you think it's acceptable to post Black Lives Matter posters at work? - politially_sad
As the title says: Do you think it&#x27;s acceptable to post &#x27;Black Lives Matter&#x27; posters in the offices of a relatively large technology company?<p>My place of employment has had a lot of internal debate about the BLM movement. Recently this has come to a head, with the most vocal proponents of BLM printing, distributing, and hanging of large posters that say &quot;Black Lives Matter.&quot;<p>I&#x27;m just curious on HN&#x27;s opinion-- do you think this is okay? I typically avoid talking about politics at work because I never feel anything good can come of it. Further, I&#x27;d be very surprised if someone would plaster their walls with Trump or Sanders posters and not be confronted.
======
smt88
Is anyone at the office of the opinion that black lives don't matter?

If people understand the concept of Black Lives Matter -- that black Americans
have been marginalized, and their deaths treated as footnotes rather than
headlines -- then no one should be offended.

This is tantamount to having a pro-civil rights poster in an office in the
early 60s. Yes, it's a political issue, but it shouldn't be controversial to
anyone who values the lives of others as much as they value their own.

This is my favorite explanation of BLM (and why "all lives matter" is totally
beside the point): [http://chainsawsuit.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/12/20141204-...](http://chainsawsuit.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/12/20141204-patreon.png)

------
pyrophane
I think it is ok so long as the argument over BLM doesn't veer into
intolerance towards dissenting views. Otherwise it is up to the company to set
policies about the personal use of office equipment and where materials with a
political message can be displayed.

------
daodedickinson
It's appropriate because the people who object have been successfully
intimidated.

------
herbst
I think the fact that someone would question this, so there is a need for the
poster at all is awkward enough. Putting up a poster to protest for something
so obvious seems strange imo.

